# Sams



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

A huge thanks for Chris picking us up at bear point marina friday and driving us to and from sams tackle so we could buy bait and some tackle. His advise on swordfish rigging was awesome! We only caught tuna, but had a great time! He saved me and my daughter close to 2 hours of driving from Soldier Creek to Orange Beach and back! This level of customer service is rare and I am very much grateful! Thanks again Chris!

Haymal
46' Hatteras
Mike Jenkins
And 
Capt Blaine Stewart
Charlies Marine Diesel


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Your very welcome! Thanks for your business and let me know if I can help you with anything else


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang now that is some great customer service!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------

